# Compression Plug



## kets (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi guys, need some advice.
Can I use compression plugs from other manufacturer or should I use the original FSA SI ones that comes with CAAD10?


----------



## De36 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have the Tune carbon compression plug on my bike for weight weenie purposes 16 grams. Love it. No issues. It is a little tricky to make sure everything seats properly. 18g savings over stock (34g). Its not huge but it all adds up. That being said the Cannondale supplied ones work great and are easy to use.

Tune Carbon Top Cap & Bolt : Fairwheel Bikes, Cycling Boutique
Tune Gum Gum Expander Plug : Fairwheel Bikes, Cycling Boutique


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Cannondale has a new, lighter compression plug assembly for 2013. 12 grams total! Don't have the part number yet though.


----------



## De36 (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow! New that's light! Looking at it doesn't seem right. It the top cap made of plastic?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

De36 said:


> Wow! New that's light! Looking at it doesn't seem right. It the top cap made of plastic?


Alloy.


----------



## cityloopcycles (Jun 9, 2010)

a comparison of the new vs. the old. my scale shows 2 grams heavier than dan's but you get the point. such a big weight savings in such a small piece.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

I would get the new plug and avoid the Tune as it can be more hassle for some setups/people. The new Cannondale one is nice and so easy to setup.


----------



## Jesse R. (Oct 23, 2011)

Where have you seen these new Cannondale ones available? or are they yet?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Jesse R. said:


> Where have you seen these new Cannondale ones available? or are they yet?


If your local shop can't get it then try this place. 
They are very good about stocking the newest gear a soon as it becomes available.

Headsets - CannondaleExperts.com


----------



## cityloopcycles (Jun 9, 2010)

the only place i've seen them is on the evo red racing and up. they are using the older design on the lower models but i agree with metoou2 about cannondale experts. they always have the newest stuff as soon as it's available


----------



## Jesse R. (Oct 23, 2011)

I got a reply from Cannondale Experts this morning. They have them on order, but don't have a delivery date from Cannondale yet. They will have them up on their site as soon as they receive them.


----------



## icbrad (Aug 24, 2012)

The new updated plug is in stock at CannondaleExperts.com now!
Cannondale Evo SI Expanding Compression Wedge/Top Cap for Carbon Steerer Tubes - KP017/ - CannondaleExperts.com


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

I have mine on order now!


----------



## Jesse R. (Oct 23, 2011)

Just ordered mine as well! Not bad for $34 shipped!


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

Mine came at 16g.... 

lol it's all good!


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Might order one just to save 30 grams up front... LOL

Im a bit of a weight weenie


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Considering some guys spend $300 to save 50g with handlebars it's a bargain. Plus it looks awesome with it recessed.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

icbrad said:


> The new updated plug is in stock at CannondaleExperts.com now!
> Cannondale Evo SI Expanding Compression Wedge/Top Cap for Carbon Steerer Tubes - KP017/ - CannondaleExperts.com


It's out of stock now.

By the way why is the new KP017 plug so much more expensive than the old one? 
The previous KP017 only costs 9 euro at Top cap 23,5 new - Dr. Cannondale


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

ordered mine.... lets see how much lighter it is...


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Mailman left me a little box today... 
Low, and behold.... my new top cap arrived!!!!.... and 5 minutes later it was mounted. LOL, didn't even compare it to the one it replaced.... this thing is ridiculously light though!

$34 and change delivered to your door..... best 30gram weight savings bang for the buck!


----------

